# Porter-Cable Recalls More Than 100,000 Portable Routers



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Both US and Canada: Porter-Cable Recalls More Than 100,000 Portable Routers


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

"There is a shock hazard because the handles aren't insulated." I wonder what is supposed to prevent you from touching some other part of the router? This seems odd. Either the routers are a shock hazard or they aren't. The article says that no one has experienced a shock so far.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Interesting to say the least! I own 8 of this series (7518 & 7519) and have never had an issue. I have replaced many bearings, soft start modules as well as the speed control switches.

I guess a call to the number listed can't hurt. I even have one in a Techno DaVinci table top router mounted in a metal holder. If it does bleed voltage through the motor body it could short out the entire CNC if that ground ever fails. 

I would wonder why the power cord doesn't bleed the possible voltage leak to the outlet circuit breaker if the power cord is in proper working order.

Seems, maybe they should look at their internal circuitry rather than just providing insulated base handles. There are many times I hold the base itself with the second hand instead of the handle. Using common sense, the new base won't do a darn thing to provide proper protection.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MAFoElffen said:


> Both US and Canada: Porter-Cable Recalls More Than 100,000 Portable Routers


thanks...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

MAFoElffen said:


> Both US and Canada: Porter-Cable Recalls More Than 100,000 Portable Routers


that was painless...

I called...
read the numbers off of the black tab on one of the bases..
my six replacements will be here in 6 to 12 working days....
the numbers are the same on all of the bases...
no need to do anything more...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I purchased a PC75182 for a future router table . Seeing as I have no handles? :blink:


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> that was painless...
> 
> I called...
> read the numbers off of the black tab on one of the bases..
> ...


At least they are willing to do something, but it doesn't explain where the problem really is. I will have to deal with this tomorrow after I get mine out of the storage locker.

I really trust the PC brand. Never had an issue with any of their larger routers over the last 25 years. Even have 4 of their 4 x 24 belt sanders and 2 of the 126 power planes. Just replace the bearings and brushes as they wear and you are ready to go again.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

A 7518 for $85 Canadian?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

paduke said:


> A 7518 for $85 Canadian?


Yes but it was some guy selling them out of the back of a truck named Chico lol


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mikey, Thanks for posting that! I was glad to see that my 3- routers (all 690's, as you know) are not affected by this recall. Too bad Porter-Cable doesn't make cars! At least THEY wouldn't have waited until 15 or 20 people were fried beyond recognition prior to this recall. The car makers are always pointing fingers - but it looks like P-C "manned-up" and offered immediate help to their customers!

*If P-C ever makes a pickup truck, I want to order one!*

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia

P.S. I am an extremely friendly - "never met a stranger" kind of guy. I talk loud because of my 70% hearing loss. People notice me and people remember me. My funny name also helps people remember me. I make a practice of going to the DeWalt and Porter-Cable Service Center - which is 20 miles from my home (shop) around 11-11:30am. They know this and USUALLY ask if I have eaten lunch yet? I say no and they say - go eat some lunch and stop back by and it will be ready for you upon your return. Often on these trips, I visit Peachtree WoodWorking Supply, which is about 3 more miles down the same road. P-C & DeWalt has ALWAYS fixed me up - beyond my wildest expectations and that's why I buy so many tools from them.


----------

